# I have so much hate!!!



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

The ex cheated with who was a close friend of mine. One day after the divorce was final she moved him into the house we shared for twelve years with our kids. One month after that they married. I am filled with so much hate and anger. I went from being around my kids all the time to having some loser living with them while I have limited contact with them. I hate that ***** more than I have ever hated another human being.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Tkdan, I completely understand, and I have no doubt you are in pain. I wish I knew something to say to comfort you, but unfortunately, I don't. The pain and anger will eat you up. I hope that yours can somehow be resolved, as the alternative is a horrible downward spiral. 

(((HUGS))) and best wishes to you.


----------



## New Beginnings (Sep 9, 2009)

I know exactly where you are coming from. The only thing I can say is her moving in with him/marriage would be music to my ears, in this state I live in that voids alimony. Maybe at least you could get out of that possibly. Plus, I would bet that greener grass of hers will be short lived.

Also, from experience I know if you get out and meet some people that will help take the edge off....somewhat.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks folks, no alimony here. Yeah this is his third marriage, the first two ended with affairs, so I do not see it lasting. It is just not fair that I lose out on time with my kids...


----------

